# Correctional/Forensic Folks:Budget Stories?



## mycrofft (Jul 28, 2009)

Are you being impacted as far as safety to yourself or your patients, been furloughed or laid off, restructuring work duties??


----------



## Scout (Sep 8, 2009)

Impacted in which way?


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 8, 2009)

*Additional duties, less security, more inmates?*

Wait, are you trying to make sure someone's commented on all my threads? Just kidding.


----------

